# freebsd-update: Fetching 1 metadata files... failed.



## Thorny (Nov 27, 2009)

Hello,

i've tried to update my FreeBSD 8.0 RC3 to 8.0-RELEASE by using freebsd-update. I've tried it several times every day for at last 5 days. But it ends everytime so:

```
kali# freebsd-update upgrade -r 8.0-RELEASE
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 3 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 8.0-RC3 from update4.FreeBSD.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.

The following components of FreeBSD seem to be installed:
kernel/generic src/base src/bin src/cddl src/contrib src/crypto src/etc
src/games src/gnu src/include src/krb5 src/lib src/libexec src/release
src/rescue src/sbin src/secure src/share src/sys src/tools src/ubin
src/usbin world/base

The following components of FreeBSD do not seem to be installed:
world/catpages world/dict world/doc world/games world/info world/lib32
world/manpages world/proflibs

Does this look reasonable (y/n)? y

Fetching metadata signature for 8.0-RELEASE from update4.FreeBSD.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Fetching 1 metadata patches. done.
Applying metadata patches... done.
Fetching 1 metadata files... failed.
```

Are the mirros just full? Is there an networks problem? How can i figure out why the second fetching already fails?

Thanks for your help,
Torsten


----------



## Thorny (Nov 27, 2009)

Ok, solved. I've done it manual


----------

